

New spear phishing tactic: notice to appear in court - mergy
http://mergy.org/2013/12/new-spear-phishing-tactic-notice-to-appear-in-court/

======
a3n
I'm getting phishing related to Target, which probably works. It's like a
terrorist/military bombing where the attackers wait around and then take out
the first responders. Twofer!

